

Scala and Ruby developers don't believe in weekends - amrnt
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ruby%2C%20scala%2C%20java%2C%20c%23%2C%20php&date=today%203-m&cmpt=q

======
saintx
I've found that programming in Scala is the sort of thing that I have to do on
nights and weekends, because it's definitely not a day-job sort of language in
my neck of the woods.

